# General > Reunions >  need replies to advert for 1977 reunion

## Veda

Just because you contact me either though this posting or by the phone doesn't mean that I want something from you.  Help in locating others yes but nothing else is required from you  ::

----------


## Mr P Cannop

is this for thurso or wick highschool ??

----------


## Veda

This is for Thurso

----------

